# Quebec after CSQ Where 2 send Fed App- Main applicant & dependent 2 dif Citizenships



## Maxlifeone (Oct 27, 2011)

*Quebec after CSQ Where 2 send Fed App- Main applicant & dependent 2 dif Citizenships*

Hello everyone,

We have been living in Quebec for 1 year and have an extension for one more year, with one more potentially.

My question is the following, we are going to apply via the Quebec Skill worker program in Montreal, but we would like to know, provided that we are accepted, where would we submit our Federal application as we have two different nationalities?

My wife, the main applicant, has American citizenship and I am Mexican. i think that ideally, we would like to apply to Mexico because there is a shorter time, but my wife is American. Additionally, if we submit to Buffalo and there is an interview, I would have to request a visa for the states and that is complicated now days.

Has anyone encounter the same dilemma? or has any idea of what response might be?

Thank you very much for your time.

Max


----------

